# [K3B] Imposible Grabar DVD Doble capa (SOLUCIONADO)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, que tal?

Veamos, aver si me pueden hechar una manita..

Estoy intentando copiar discos de doble capa y no lo consigo. Estoy intentandolo con k3b, me crea la imagen en el pc, pero al intentar quemarla en un dvd me muestra el error: 

```

Error de Entrada/Salida

```

Y si le doy a + info me aparece esto:

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.0.4

KDE Version: 3.5.8

QT Version:  3.3.8

Kernel:      2.6.24-gentoo-r2

Devices

-----------------------

SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A VYS4 (/dev/sr0, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM, DVD-R secuencial, DVD-RW sobreescritura restringida, DVD-RW secuencial, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R doble capa, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, En bruto, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Sobrescritura restringida]

Burned media

-----------------------

DVD+R doble capa

Used versions

-----------------------

growisofs: 7.0

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/sr0: splitting layers at 1913760 blocks

:-[ SEND DVD+R DOUBLE LAYER RECORDING INFORMATION failed with SK=5h/ASC=27h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=/dev/fd/0 -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=tracksize:3825936 -dvd-compat -speed=2.4 -overburn -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:16m -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 

```

Tampoco puedo montar el dispositivo para ver sus ficheros.. al intentarlo, me muestra este mensaje:

```

mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/sr0 está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura

mount: /dev/sr0: no se puede leer el superbloque

```

Mi fichero /etc/fstab, es el siguiente:

```

/dev/sda2        /       ext3    defaults                         0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults                            0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults                            0 0

/dev/sda1 /media/windows fuse users,auto                          0 0

/dev/sda3   none                     swap             sw          0 0

/dev/sr0       /media/dvd            auto           defaults      0 0

/dev/cdrom    /media/cdrom           auto           defaults      0 0

```

Tengo que resaltar, que el contenido de estos dvds de doble capa que quiero conseguir leer/montar son juegos para la consola xbox360.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## hfernando

exelente consola   :Very Happy: 

lo que yo e usado es esto desde la consola. 

growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/grabadora=fichero.iso o .dvd

pero parece que el problema son los permisos. 

agregaste tu usuario el grupo cdrom, cdrw ?? 

gpasswd -a usuario cdrom

gpasswd -a usuario cdrw

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu respuesta.

Si, mi usuario esta en el grupo cdrw y cdrom... y no creo que pueda ser problemas de permisos ya que tampoco puedo montar/leer ningun juego de la xbox360.

¿Que puedo hacer?

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Si, mi usuario esta en el grupo cdrw y cdrom... y no creo que pueda ser problemas de permisos ya que tampoco puedo montar/leer ningun juego de la xbox360. 

 

y estás seguro de que la unidad soporta doble capa ? Te lo digo porque yo he visto unidades que supuestamente son doble capa y a la hora de la verdad no lo son, no leían ni grababan doble capa ni en windows ni en linux.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo..

Perdonar las molestias pero... creo que son los malditos dvds de doble capa que me han salido malos (tarrina de 25dvd's)..

De todas formas, ahora en unas horas, me iré a comprar unos dvds de doble capa verbatim y lo confirmo

Gracias.

Posteo nuevas novedades.

----------

## Hefistion

Si te sigue sin funcionar puedes mirar que tengas activado el soporte udf en el kerrnel

salu2

----------

## ZaPa

CONFIRMADO:

Eran los dvds de DATAWRITE, no los compreis, son malos malos malos.. verbatim como siempre.. infalibles.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

A mí me pasó algo parecido con los datawrite, son realmente malos, casi me hacen volverme loco ^^"

P.D: ya puedes poner el tema como (solucionado)  :Wink: 

----------

